# Chicagoland Gamers Association Frappr



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey. I created a Frappr for Chicago area gamers to find each other and see at a glance who might be up for what, when, and where.

*IMPORTANT!*: 
If you add yourself, please include the following info in addition to whatever personal stuff you desire:
1) Games You Are Willing to Run / Host.
2) Games You Are Willing to Play / Participate in.
3) A rough idea of your availability / schedule.
4) A general idea of how far you're willing to travel.

The entry I have posted for myself should serve as an example. You are encouraged to be as specific and detailed as you like, to better assist one another in finding suitable games/tables/venues/players/etc. and waste less of each others' valuable time (which we all know gets less and less the older we get)

http://www.frappr.com/chigamers

  Thanks, and Keep Playing!

  Dave.

_Edit: Added "US - IL" tag when moving to Gamers Seeking Gamers forum._


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 25, 2006)

No, no, no . . . Thank _YOU_!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 25, 2006)

Try out your Frapper Chatroom?


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll add my posting to the map, but be forewarned that:

(a) I don't currently have openings in either of my groups, and 

(b) I'm not looking to join any games right now.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 25, 2006)

that's the same spot i'm in right now, actually.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 26, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I'll add my posting to the map, but be forewarned that:
> 
> (a) I don't currently have openings in either of my groups, and
> 
> (b) I'm not looking to join any games right now.




 K, posting that on this forum does nobody any good. If you want to be included, go back and post the information I specifically requested, and under *3) Availability*, add the appropriate caveat.

Thanks!


----------



## kenobi65 (Oct 26, 2006)

Changed.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 26, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Changed.




Beautiful!  Thanks ^_^

I don't mean to be an ogre about it, but I run several other frapprs and forums that are a complete mess. This one was created for specific purpose, so I'm being a little more particular about how I run it.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 2, 2006)

*waves a big red banner*

 Hey, guys and gals, just a reminded that there is a spiffy map thingie for local gamers. But it's only useful if people put themselves on it. So get to it!

 *gentle prodding*


----------



## kenobi65 (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, Nev...I'm not sure how many of the Chicago EN Worlders (of which there are obviously at least a couple dozen, given turnouts at the Game Days) regularly visit the Off-Topic Forum here.  Might be better to put a link in Gamers Seeking Gamers, or even the General page.


----------



## Eridanis (Nov 2, 2006)

Aaaaand... here we are in Gamers Seeking Gamers. This is a good idea - good luck!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 3, 2006)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Well, Nev...I'm not sure how many of the Chicago EN Worlders (of which there are obviously at least a couple dozen, given turnouts at the Game Days) regularly visit the Off-Topic Forum here.  Might be better to put a link in Gamers Seeking Gamers, or even the General page.




 Ah, thanks. I looked for a forum of that sort and didn't see one... clearly I didn't look thoroughly enough. My bad.

 Would I be right in thinking some enterprising mod has moved it to the proper place? Cuz that'd just be awesome... ah, yes, there it is! 

 Groovy!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 3, 2006)

Also! You may be wondering "there's already an EnWorld frappr! Why should I bother with another one?"

Well, because as I've pointed out, this one has a specific aim and design. And because it'll be less cluttered with all those OTHER EnWorlders who don't live near you.


----------



## GreatLemur (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a great idea.  But, damn, what are you people all doing out in the suburbs?  Looks like I'm the only ENWorlder in Chicago proper.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 6, 2006)

incorrect!


----------



## waterdhavian (Nov 8, 2006)

Just added myself to the map, I live in the city on the NW side.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 8, 2006)

I've added myself, and by default my wife, to the map:



> My wife and I host roleplaying games at our home every Sunday evening. Games include but are not limited to D&D 3.5, Spycraft 2.0, Star Wars, Iron Heroes and others. We usually have a open seat available at the table.
> 
> Currently, my wife is running Red Hand of Doom (D&D 3.5), and I am running Dark Harbor (Iron Heroes) on alternating weeks.




If anyone is interested, I believe we've got a spot open in the Red Hand of Doom game...  and I could probably squeeze another player into the Dark Harbor game as well.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 8, 2006)

I've added myself to the map - we're looking for a player still for my game, and we may be doing a Cthulhu d20 thing run by Sir Brennen after the new year...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 9, 2006)

i bet a game with kenobi65, pbartender, and Kid Charlemagne at the same time would be pretty interesting.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 9, 2006)

Added.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 12, 2006)

*Okay.. Ogre time again. *sigh**

Couple things.

 Firstly, if you're not interested in either finding a game or hosting, don't bother adding yourself. This map is specifically for gamer hookups, and nothing else, so if you ain't hookin' up, don't clutter it up with your pin, mmkay? Thanks.

 Secondly, Frappr is very picky. It's still a relatively new service, and although it is being improved and refined, it's still somewhat clunky. So try to enter your info right the first time, because otherwise you end up with five or six entries, and I have to personally go back and delete them one at a time, because there's no batch delete command yet. So if you DO mess it up, let me know so I can go fix it. Thanks.

 Finally, PLEASE follow the guidelines I established in the initial post. If you do not post all the information I require, I will, sadly, delete your entry. Not because I'm a jerk, (I am a jerk, but that's beside the point) but because you didn't follow my very simple instructions. K? K. 

 Thanks, and I hope this thing eventually gets people playing together, since that's what it's for.

  N.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 13, 2006)

Nev the Deranged said:
			
		

> Couple things.
> 
> Firstly, if you're not interested in either finding a game or hosting, don't bother adding yourself. This map is specifically for gamer hookups, and nothing else, so if you ain't hookin' up, don't clutter it up with your pin, mmkay? Thanks.
> 
> ...




Never mind then...  I've removed myself.

Sorry.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Nov 14, 2006)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Never mind then...  I've removed myself.
> 
> Sorry.




Hey, don't get me wrong. You're more than welcome to be on the map. I just want to make sure it's actually a useful artefact and not a mess, is all. Nothing personal toward anybody.

 And for what it's worth, Pbartender, I'd already gone through and weeded out the noncompliant. If your pin was still there, it was because I was ok with it. 

  N.


----------

